# What wheel is this!!!!!!!!!!



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

ok im looking to identify these wheels.... anyone have a clue.... 

there are no markings.. 

specs on wheels 

17x10 et0 
5x127-130 pcd 
40 hole lips/barrels


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

60+ views and nobody want to even guess?


----------



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

*wheel?*

nothing stamped on the back of the wheel?


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

BSMSG said:


> nothing stamped on the back of the wheel?


 Nothing....


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

Werk.. or Kenesis??

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

edward40handz said:


> Werk.. or Kenesis??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


 Someone on another forum say HRE 535S's 

But I can't find anything...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm actually shocked that there isn't any stamping on the wheel... I would think that the brand stamp is common practice.


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

nothing I'm amazed... 

ok so here is the full specs now.. 

17x10 et0 
5x130 
center bore 71.6..... 

they're for sure Porsche wheels... or made to be used on a Porsche... 

just need a make and model... 

like I said in a post above was told that there HRE 535s's... the S being that they're sandwhich mounted... were 535's are face mounted.... 

but i can't find any pics/info on 535S's....


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

*Wheels*

I agree with the last post. I have the HRE 535's, but mine are face mount. They look exactly like that except the faces are not flush.


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

*wheels*

Oh btw, those wheels were about $6k new back in the 90's.


----------



## boost is better (May 26, 2007)

they look like kodiac wheels. http://www.kodiakracingwheels.com/index.html like on this 911 http://www.kodiakracingwheels.com/images/porschert.jpg but not the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2012)

enki


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

Mystery is solved....

They're 

HRE 535S's


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

That's weird, I have the same exact face design but mine has a lug cover and only 20 bolts .. 


















I didn't want to start a new thread, please help me identify these :thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

aFOURstance said:


> That's weird, I have the same exact face design but mine has a lug cover and only 20 bolts ..
> 
> I didn't want to start a new thread, please help me identify these :thumbup:


how does the lug cover work?


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

bunny_luvr said:


> how does the lug cover work?


 the cover has 3 screws that lock it in place and the hex cap just twists into place..


----------



## bunny_luvr (Apr 10, 2008)

So I see boxes in the picture.... Do they not have any info on them?


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

bunny_luvr said:


> So I see boxes in the picture.... Do they not have any info on them?


 looked everywhere, no info anywhere!


----------

